# About to Pack my bags



## corperategirl88 (May 10, 2010)

I am soo stressed out lately and its mainly because of my husband. we have been married for 1 1/2 months shy of 4 years and i am ready to call it quits. My problem is that I feel he putts his friends before me. Everytime he goes out he stays out wayy to long comin home at the wee hours of the night- soo not acceptable!! I feel like i am fighting to spend time with him. I have to rsvp a date with him because if i wait to late than he will already have plans. We have a son and i feel like after my son was born he just didnt wanna be married anymore. He even tried to divorce me because i "had a bad attitude", but come to find out he was liking some other female!! He begged me not to leave and i stayed to "work" on our marriage. But his idea of working it out is just forget about what he is doing, dont ever talk or mention it, and try to get passed it while he is still being mean, going out and getting mad at me for not wanting him to go out. I keep giving him chance after chance, cause come on no one wants to be divorced, and i have to give it a shot! But how much can a person take, he kissed this girl who he wanted to divorce me over, but of course he doesnt remember cause he was drunk. He goes out and stays out, he has not come home until the next day at least 2 times. I dont trust him....and he swears he aint doing anything but how can i know for sure!! This is just a roller coaster...on day we fighting, next day we fine, than the next day we fighting again. And i honestly have never done anything like this to him. im not perfect but i never did what he is doing. what to dooo what to dooo??!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I would send him packing. Visit a lawyer and get separation papers drawn up. That way, you have a cool-off period where if he really wants his family, he will have to do some growing up to 'earn' you back.


----------



## blueyes (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree fully with turnera, sorry for your pain.


----------

